# My Test E/Test P Cycle!



## Rosco FleX (Jul 23, 2012)

Took a break from the gym/gear for a few years, now its time to get fkn swole again! I've been back in the gym about a solid 6months...ready to start my next cycle. Here's an example of my cycle:

Week 1-12: 750mg/Wk test E
Week 1-2&13-14: 150mg/EoD test P
Week 2-14: 8mg/ED Aromasin (Adjust as needed after mid-cycle blood work)
Week 3-14: 300iu/E3D HCG (Finish it off with last test P Inj.)
!!Start PCT 3 days after last test P Ijn.!!: 12.5mg/ED Aromasin and Nolvadex(40/40/20/20/20)

Debating stretching out the Test P kickstart to week 3, but we'll see how everything pans out.

Here's a BEFORE cycle pic, could only get one in before my $600 camera started acting like a dollar store POS.
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m241/xdrummax/DSC_0440.jpg

I've stayed in OK shape during my time off, just need to clean my diet up a bit. 5'10"/180ish(lol i hate scales)/my bf% calipers R.I.P'd. so if I had to guess I'm 13-14%ish.

Yesterday made 1 week into the cycle. The Test P is kicking in fast, as usual. Muscles are fuller and I feel anabolic all day, which is pretty much like having sex all day. Anyway, here's a pic, I promise I'll squeeze some quad pics in here adventually.


----------



## Omegareign (Jul 23, 2012)

looking good man, You're gonna blow up.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 23, 2012)

Why you running it at 13 and 14?  Prob better 1-4. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Why you running it at 13 and 14?  Prob better 1-4. Just my opinion.



I run it like that too, that way you dont have to wait as long for the long esther to clear, and jump right into pct.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 23, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I run it like that too, that way you dont have to wait as long for the long esther to clear, and jump right into pct.



Ok nm I thought it said 1-14 e and 13-14 test p.


----------



## Jada (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey flex ur cycle looks official, u should fill up very nice


----------



## Rosco FleX (Jul 27, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Hey flex ur cycle looks official, u should fill up very nice



Thanks, Im excited to see the end results!


----------



## Rosco FleX (Jul 27, 2012)

Pic updated, I'm going to keep the updated pics in the first post, so I don't have pics floating all around the thread.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the looks of the cycle also brother!  should be one hell of a ride!


----------



## Rosco FleX (Jul 27, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I like the looks of the cycle also brother!  should be one hell of a ride!



Hell yea! Thanks for tuning in Zeek.


----------



## beasto (Jul 27, 2012)

Got a nice cycle going there Rosco...Should get pretty HUGE off it bro!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Rosco FleX (Jul 27, 2012)

beasto said:


> Got a nice cycle going there Rosco...Should get pretty HUGE off it bro!!! Keep us posted!!!



Will do man! Today is Chest day, my fav. Gonna try and squeeze a few more pics in.


----------



## HH (Jul 28, 2012)

Your going to grow like a weed my friend, very good!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 28, 2012)

get to work son... will be follow it brotha


----------



## Rosco FleX (Jul 29, 2012)

Had lunch at the local chinaman buffet today. They may have lost money due to the amount of food I ate, you could tell i fucked up their day.

2 plates of Edamame, Broccoli & Carrots--Overflowing plates
3 plates of Peppered steak & Bourbon Chicken--Overflowing plates
23 pieces of Tuna sushi (Raw)
4 Glasses of water

Team 'Merica, FUCK YEA!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 29, 2012)

Cycle looks good but I'd stretch the test p out to week 3 or 4 ...I start feeling e in week 4 or so.  Welcome to SI!


----------



## Rosco FleX (Aug 15, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Cycle looks good but I'd stretch the test p out to week 3 or 4 ...I start feeling e in week 4 or so.  Welcome to SI!



Thanks! That's actually what I started doing. I ran into a hiccup a little over a week ago with a stomach ulcer. Couldn't hold hardly any food down for 5 days and lost some gains, but I'm back in action and gonna focus on getting back on track! For anyone not fully educated on steroids reading this comment....juice had NOTHING to do with this, I've had heartburn/acid reflux issues since elementary school.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2012)

Cycle looks very solid and here are a few words of advice that I will offer:

1. As people have mentioned, you may want to drag the prop kickstart out to week 4. The Test E gets into your system in week 1, contrary to popular belief. However, most people just don't see the "results" they are looking for until about week 5 on average I'd say. So, if you start to experience unpleasant sides in week 3 or 4 then just go ahead and drop the prop and your levels should even out. 

2. I noticed you said you will only wait 3 days after the last prop injection to start PCT. To reach the optimal level in which to start PCT, you will want to wait longer than than, at least a full week. Just 3 days after your last injection your levels will still be high enough to be on cycle. If your levels fell below the 200 range or lower just 3 days after injection then we would likely need to run prop ED to avoid the roller coaster ride that it would present. So wait a full week at least afterward.

3. If you find it hard to stuff down food, consider using a quality complete digestive enzyme complex. A good mix in capsules can be had for very cheap at your local nutrition store or on amazon. Digestive enzymes are something I seldom see tlaked about, but I think they are very important in being able to process all the extra food in a bulking cycle.

4. Along the same lines as #3, if you find yourself in real trouble trying to get food down, then you may be experiencing a slowdown in your metabolism. This can be corrected with a low dose of T3 (about 18-25 mcg per day). I know when people think of T3 the word that comes to mind is "catabolic." But, this small dose is not sufficient to burn fat, but rather should keep your thyroid from underperforming and won't cause any muscle wasting whatsoever because of the high amount of AAS you are intaking on a weekly basis.

All of these are "suggestions" that are meant to help you out along the way. They are by no means the "end all be all" for a successful cycle, but I have found success in each one of these and just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 15, 2012)

nice work rosco


----------



## Rosco FleX (Aug 16, 2012)

Get Some said:


> 1. As people have mentioned, you may want to drag the prop kickstart out to week 4. The Test E gets into your system in week 1, contrary to popular belief. However, most people just don't see the "results" they are looking for until about week 5 on average I'd say. So, if you start to experience unpleasant sides in week 3 or 4 then just go ahead and drop the prop and your levels should even


I've decided to go to week 5 with it. Next Wednesday will make my 5th week.



Get Some said:


> 2. I noticed you said you will only wait 3 days after the last prop injection to start PCT. To reach the optimal level in which to start PCT, you will want to wait longer than than, at least a full week. Just 3 days after your last injection your levels will still be high enough to be on cycle. If your levels fell below the 200 range or lower just 3 days after injection then we would likely need to run prop ED to avoid the roller coaster ride that it would present. So wait a full week at least afterward.


Good info to take into consideration.




Get Some said:


> 3. If you find it hard to stuff down food, consider using a quality complete digestive enzyme complex. A good mix in capsules can be had for very cheap at your local nutrition store or on amazon. Digestive enzymes are something I seldom see tlaked about, but I think they are very important in being able to process all the extra food in a bulking cycle.
> 
> 4. Along the same lines as #3, if you find yourself in real trouble trying to get food down, then you may be experiencing a slowdown in your metabolism. This can be corrected with a low dose of T3 (about 18-25 mcg per day). I know when people think of T3 the word that comes to mind is "catabolic." But, this small dose is not sufficient to burn fat, but rather should keep your thyroid from underperforming and won't cause any muscle wasting whatsoever because of the high amount of AAS you are intaking on a weekly basis.


I'm back to my normal routine of eating massive amounts of food, it was just the stomach ulcer that made holding food down hard.


----------



## Rosco FleX (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm very impressed with the gear I'm taking, gonna be getting bloods done soon and I'll be sure to post it up on the board.


----------

